# Need Expertise: 1993 Lew Horton Premium Limited Edition P220



## Flotown50 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Sig Fans. First time poster.

My question:

Can anyone relay any information regarding the current value of my P220. I know that's open ended and it may only be "what someones willing to pay", but I haven't seen em' around and just wanted to gather ya'lls thoughts. Or just any thoughts would be great if you know any history behind Sig's special edition lines orders from Lew Horton.

Here are some details and pics.

1. It is a 1993 Lew Horton Premium Limited Edition
2.G212 SN
3. Says made in "W. Germany"
4. According and verified by Lew Horton Manufacturing Co., they special ordered only 200 from Sig Sauer.
5. I have all the box and original paperwork. It's never been fired other than fire tested at the factory. On the box under the SN it reads SIGP220LTD
6. Only 200 were produced

Here are some pics.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful. The Sig crest is a really nice touch. Lew Horton's is still doing busniness. I'd call them to get more info on it. As far as price goes, who knows ? Without a doubt, well into 4 digits. It 's hard to tell by the pics, but it looks like the controls are gold plated ? So much the better ! When did you purhcase it ?


----------



## Flotown50 (Jun 20, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. The Sig crest is a really nice touch. Lew Horton's is still doing busniness. I'd call them to get more info on it. As far as price goes, who knows ? Without a doubt, well into 4 digits. It 's hard to tell by the pics, but it looks like the controls are gold plated ? So much the better ! When did you purhcase it ?


Thanks Hud for the compliments! I think its gem as well. Unfortunatley there isn't much info, if any, that I could find out about it(at least on the internet). Your right though, all the accent pieces are gold plated including the gold SIG emblem. It was passed down by a relative recently. My only resort other than Lew Horton, was just getting thoughts of other SIG fans on the web.

I talked to some of the folks at Lew Horton and they said that they couldn't remember or find another record of having a SIG special edition ever ordered. All they could confirm is that this was indeed, based on the SN, a Lew Horton SIG and it was only 1 of 200 produced by SIG, 20 years ago.

I guess it all comes down to the old saying, "its only worth what someone would pay for it". The good thing is that with the W. German markings, even if they did produce another, they couldnt', simply because there isn't a West Germany anymore. I'm still digging and hunting for more info as to if it was a commemorative edition of some type, but no dice on that just yet.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

